# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Shellona Sunday Afternoon

## SherylB

Because my husbands birthday was yesterday, we decided to do Nikki Beach with friends then instead of our usual Sunday. So for today I had reservation for lunch for the two of us at Shellona. And we had an absolutely fabulous afternoon. They tried to seat us at a table right by the hostess desk and Im like hmm, could we move in a bit further? Without a blink they led us to a table in the corner. With our toes in the sand we kicked back and took in the scene. We told our waiter that we werent in any hurry and he said pas de probleme - unlike Nikki where we were clearly told that wed have to clear out by 3 pm (but thats another story!)

After some ros we ordered our meals. Kalamakos avec poulet for me and Kalamakos with minced lamb for Rob. OMIGOD, what awesome dishes. The pita is something that Ive never experienced before, and the meat, yogurt, onions and tomato were absolutely fabulous! 

Highly recommend! Although I will say that the table might make a big difference. We saw a number of people being seated at tables with backless stools and maneuvering to get out of the sun. I think the fact that we finagled our way to a back corner with a bench seat made a world of difference.

Ahhhhh St Barts!

----------


## amyb

Belated happy birthday, Rob.

 Well played getting your improved location.

----------


## Sibeal

Thank you for the great review of your Shellona lunch, Sheryl.  I will file away your primo seating location in the shade for my upcoming trip, as I burn like a lobster in the sun!

----------


## Lance

Libby and I have always enjoyed this place.  If you go inside and get a seat next to the railing the views are great.
Cheers

----------


## cec1

> Libby and I have always enjoyed this place.  If you go inside and get a seat next to the railing the views are great.
> Cheers



I agree, Lance . . . though I have to say that seating next to the railing can place you under a speaker that's playing VERY loud music -- sometimes making it difficult to hear and converse.

----------


## marybeth

Happy Birthday to Rob! Glad you had a great day. We have not eaten at Shellona or its previous iterations for years but enjoy it for a sunset cocktail and live music. I guess we should put it back in the rotation.

----------


## Eve

We have sat at the table and it is the best for people watching!

----------


## maryella

Does anyone know how to contact them? I’ve requested a lunch reservation via email 2x for March 19 and no replies!

----------


## JEK

> Does anyone know how to contact them? I’ve requested a lunch reservation via email 2x for March 19 and no replies!



They have a reservation form on their website. 

https://shellonabeach.com/

----------


## maryella

Thanks! Ive attempted their online reservation system as well. I put in every date from now until March 20 and not a single day is available. I dont know if they are truly reserved every day or there is a glitch.

----------


## elgreaux

> Thanks! Ive attempted their online reservation system as well. I put in every date from now until March 20 and not a single day is available. I dont know if they are truly reserved every day or there is a glitch.



Have you tried calling them:


*Shellona*

Website
Directions

*Service options:* Dine-in  No delivery

*Address:* 97133, St. Barthlemy

*Phone:* +590 590 29 06 66

*Reservations*: sevenrooms.com

----------


## Tiffany

> Thanks! I’ve attempted their online reservation system as well. I put in every date from now until March 20 and not a single day is available. I don’t know if they are truly reserved every day or there is a glitch.



We tried to get a reservation at Nikki Beach for Sunday, 3/6, and it’s already full.  Trying to map out our week now to get reservations at our must do’s in case this is the new normal.  Haven’t had to plan this far in advance before.

----------


## SherylB

> Thanks! I’ve attempted their online reservation system as well. I put in every date from now until March 20 and not a single day is available. I don’t know if they are truly reserved every day or there is a glitch.



We found the same thing when I tried to book online - there was no availability. So we stopped by when we got on island and were able to get a reservation. So your best bet would be to call them or if you’re using a villa service, have them make the reservation for you.

----------


## Jim A

> We tried to get a reservation at Nikki Beach for Sunday, 3/6, and its already full.  Trying to map out our week now to get reservations at our must dos in case this is the new normal.  Havent had to plan this far in advance before.



Wow. Both seatings? That's crazy for March. I wonder if it is more a website issue or too far in advance

----------


## Tiffany

> Wow. Both seatings? That's crazy for March. I wonder if it is more a website issue or too far in advance



Nope…had villa company concierge AND Vincent try too…they’re full.  We will be back in April and are already booking that one now.  Crazy.

----------


## Reed

> Nope…had villa company concierge AND Vincent try too…they’re full.  We will be back in April and are already booking that one now.  Crazy.



Hello there,

It is my understanding that Nikki Beach Sundays are almost fully booked for the winter season.  They have been promoting Saturday "lunch" there to be the same as what one would normally encounter on Sunday which seems like a good business plan.

----------

